

I was most productive--when I was unemployed - raffi
http://blog.strategiccyber.com/2013/10/24/i-was-most-productive-when-i-was-unemployed/

======
maerF0x0
But what about the GDP? Haha, it counts for nothing if you dont get paid. Kind
of like it was worth nothing when I cleaned my own toilet, but now that I pay
someone $20 to do it, the economy is so much more productive :P

~~~
raffi
I work in the security industry. Quite a few folks in this industry will quit
their job to just go learn. They then jump back into a job once they get the
skills they wanted. They do it out of passion for the work. I've made a
sustainable business model out of my work. I don't talk to that piece, but I
try to reflect on why I (and my friends who take a hiatus) are more productive
when we're free of a normal workplace.

On HN, we're well acquainted with the benefits of working on our own. In the
security industry, this isn't a common mindset yet.

